# crysis wars vs. crysis warhead



## lexmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Are they the same thing?  


I got a free copy of crysis warhead from my buddy but I bought a crysis warhead from the store which has "crysys wars" printed on the disk instead of "crysis warhead". 


are they both the same game?


----------



## lexmark (Apr 1, 2009)

its funny, I just popped in the crysis wars cd and it gives me the option to install or readme but no play option


so are there two different versions, warhead and war?  or are they botht he same thing?


----------



## kookooshortman55 (Apr 1, 2009)

Are you asking if they are on the same CD?  I bought Crysis Warhead and the package comes with Crysis Wars and Crysis Warhead, but they are on two different install CDs.


----------



## Zatharus (Apr 3, 2009)

Crysis Wars is the multi-player package that accompanies Crysis Warhead - the single player campaign.


----------

